# Making a 6-string into a 7-string



## Terminatus (Dec 2, 2007)

First thing's first; Hi everyone, this is my first post, awesome board you guys have here.

Now that that's out of the way, onto the task at hand: A friend of mine has an old Peavy that he wants to turn into a 7 string. While I don't know much about it, I do know that it has a bolt on neck. My question is how he should go about making the neck cavity bigger if at all so as to accommodate the wider neck. This will also determine how he makes the pick up cavity bigger to match up match the string positions. If you need to know more, just ask and I'll probably be able to get the information from him.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## apocalypse013 (Dec 2, 2007)

Terminatus said:


> First thing's first; Hi everyone, this is my first post, awesome board you guys have here.
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, onto the task at hand: A friend of mine has an old Peavy that he wants to turn into a 7 string. While I don't know much about it, I do know that it has a bolt on neck. My question is how he should go about making the neck cavity bigger if at all so as to accommodate the wider neck. This will also determine how he makes the pick up cavity bigger to match up match the string positions. If you need to know more, just ask and I'll probably be able to get the information from him.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



you would have to re-route the entire guitar AND buy a 7 sting neck AND get all new electronics and a bridge etc.

it would cost less to buy a new 7

edit: and now that I think about it.. you would probably have to repaint it.. so that jacks up the price even more haha


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, its doable, but its going to be a massive pain in the ass
better off buying a new guitar.
you can get a good schecter 7 for like 400 bucks


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 2, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> hey, its doable, but its going to be a massive pain in the ass
> better off buying a new guitar.
> you can get a good schecter 7 for like 400 bucks



+1


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 2, 2007)

that would be way more work than it would be worth, imo.


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 2, 2007)

Awhile ago I saw 6-7 string conversion necks that would fit in the 6 string route and go slightly over the neck pocket/cutaway to fit the rest of the neck. You'd still have to route the pickup cavity and whatnot, but that's one less step.


----------



## st2012 (Dec 2, 2007)

It would be much easier to buy a starter 7-string. Schecter, Ibanez and Washburn have great 7-string guitars for less than 500 dollars.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2007)

Like many have said, it IS possible, but it would take a lot of time and money to do it and it'd be a real pain in the ass. 

It'd be cheaper and easier to just buy a sevenstring.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 3, 2007)

Agree with everyone. Even if it was do-able it would cost a fortune and probably wouldn't look or play that great. If your friend wants to do something wierd with his old guitar, he could try converting it into a fretless. Much cheaper and easier, and will inspire A LOT of new sounds.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2007)

It can be done, not so many problems, but you have to have custom bridge to do that, cause string spacing at the bridge have to be smaller. At nut it's not big problem, blank nut will be ok, then slots with smaller spacing. Pickups - only those with blade magnets like X2N


----------



## bobbyretelle (Dec 3, 2007)

i actually have a telecaster body that i really wanted to this to but, im short on money now.

i just thought it would be badass to have a tele 7 haha


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## stubhead (Dec 3, 2007)

What I HAVE figured out is that it would be fairly easy to mount a Warmoth seven-string neck on a standard-pocket BASS body like this:






Warmoth Direct - Replacement Guitar Necks, Custom Guitar Necks, Guitar Conversion Necks
Warmoth Direct - Bodies Overview

The heel width of the seven necks are 2 5/8", and a standard Fenderish bass neck pocket is 2 1/2", so you'd just have to shave 1/16" of an inch off the sides of the bass neck pocket. You could use a standard seven-string hardtail bridge and work with Warmoth on the placement of a EMG "35"-sized pickup route - crap, I'm already building three guitars, maybe next century....


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 3, 2007)

HamBungler said:


> Awhile ago I saw 6-7 string conversion necks that would fit in the 6 string route and go slightly over the neck pocket/cutaway to fit the rest of the neck. You'd still have to route the pickup cavity and whatnot, but that's one less step.



link?


----------



## Ken (Dec 3, 2007)

*shudder*

Best of luck. I'd like a diesel motor in my little Nissan pickup when you're done with that. 

Seriously, pick up an entry level 7. If this exactly transpires, I would really like to see pictures, a time log, and how much money was spent.


----------

